# Stem...lgt wht?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I need a lightweight 100- 6 degree (that's the hard part) road stem...I know Ritchey WCS is one...is that my best choice?


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I read that the WCS creaks...any input


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

No creakin on my 31.8 WCS 100mm. It is a little flexier than other heavier stems.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

*wcs*

no creaking on a 100mm 0 degree or a 110mm 6 degree. The 100 is on a commuter bike regularly riding through seattle rain


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

no creaking on my 100mmX6degreeX26mm stem. had it about 500 miles now. but, i bought it used off a teammate who used it for 1 year. she never had any problems with it creaking or the bolts or anything. so id give it about 1.5 years (it was sitting unused for half a year when she got a new bike, before she parted and sold it, which is when i got it) so lets say easily 3500 miles of racing/training and no problems to speak of.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have two WCS stems that I've been riding for over a year and they do not creak. I just bought a 4-Axis since I bought a Zipp SL bar for my one bike but have not installed it yet. The 4-Axis came in at 121 grams in 110mm length and when I fit the titanium bolts should be about 114 to 115 grams.


----------



## journeymonk (Sep 25, 2005)

Syntace F99. I have mine on a carbon steerer (TCR Composite) holding a Zipp Contour carbon bar. 

No creaks, looks better than the Ritchey WCS it replaced, comes already with top cap, Ti bolts and bolt grease. 

Got mine at a lower price than a new WCS, because of good relationship with shop owner, but price should be comparable.

Have to say it: looks a WHOLE LOT BETTER with the steerer tube cutout (lettem see your carbon steerer--or create some contrast with an aluminum steerer) and simple dark black textured finish (beats the flat black of the Ritcheys). Really finished off the look of my front end.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd be weary of light stems. Your cockpit is only as strong as its weakest link, Bars, Stem, and fork. I'd recommend the thompson stem. Decent weight and super strong.

FRM makes a good stem as well...


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

ditto on the Syntace F99 stiff, secure, stealthy and a good price.
comes in 90, 105, 120mm


----------

